# Fort Fisher



## spot tail hunter (Sep 27, 2007)

Well boys this thread some may like and some may not but who cares. I ran into the Supervisor of the park today who I must say is a douche bag. I have spoke with some guys who have told me some stories about this guy smelling cups and checking coolers down there along with license. He TRIED to check my license today and ran into a Law Enforecment Officer of 10.5 years and got his bluff called. Upon asking me if I had a license he could look at I told him no. He then went to tell me that had to possess a license to fish, my reply was I just have to have one not possess it which tells me he is trying to enforce laws he doesnt know. Then I was asked to check my catch for the day when again I stated no. That really made him mad...just so you know I was told by a Marine Fisheries Officer that this is an ongoing problem with him which is the reult of my attitude....he threatened Marine Fisheries which didnt pan out for him and he then parked in front of my vehicle and I finally told him that I was leaving as I was over the top mad at this point and wanted to keep my cool. As I was leaving he was at the bay of the third crossover and did about 50 to catch up with me and followed me off the park. As I thought is was over he had one of his guys sitting at the gate standing by his truck (somebody of who I trained when they were a Police Officer). So in closing watch this douche and dont let him check your cooler just for general principle. I have never bashed another "Law Enforcement Officer" but this guy is over the top.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

So does a park ranger not have the authority to check for fishing licenses or in coolers? When we were there last week we had our licenses checked and they looked in our coolers without even asking.


----------



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

marine fisheries checks fishing licenses. 

park ranger checks fort fisher passes/stickers.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

So who has the authority to crawl thru your truck and check coolers?


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I guess the difference is Salt water, because fresh water fishing it's always park rangers that do the checking. Would they be able to check your cooler for alcohol though since that is a park rule? Or would they need just cause ie. you appear to be intoxicated already.


----------



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

I wonder what the difference in park rangers is too. 

State vs FED (NPS). 

I think NPS can check licenses.


----------



## spot tail hunter (Sep 27, 2007)

The rule goes back to simple laws of search and seizure. Park rangers and Police Officers such as myself have to have consent to search a vehicle or any personal belongings. The fact of the cooler being opened without your cosent is an illegal search and seizure. Therefore anything found during that search is no good to him. He also attempted to open mine after I said no which prompted me to tell him in case he didnt hear me, dont open that cooler. He knew this and immediately stopped and threatened Marine Fisheries. I politely called one for him who said they were not coming. Marine Fisheries has a statute that allows them to charge you with failure to cooperate on a inspection that applies for them. Again, our Marine Fisheries guys are great and are not out to stick it to you so dont confuse these guys with Park Rangers. So I guess the simple answer is a Park Ranger cant search anything without consent or a search warrant but Marine Fisheries can. I really hate to bash but this is gonna stop, this is only making my job and Marine Fisheries job even harder.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks Cliff....But did you catch anything?


----------



## jb1edlover (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm not a cop...but I did sleep at a Holiday Inn Express! Seriously it depends on where you are at the time. If you are on a state park, the state police can inspect your car, coolers etc... (state police would include, park police, marine police) If you are on federal grounds, military bases, federal reserves, such at Dam neck, Ft. Monroe... they can search your vehicle no matter what... they have signs posted warning you of this as you enter. If you are on public property or private property they have to get consent from you or have a court order (search warrant). 
I can see both sides of the arguement, but I side with the "police" 99% of the time. I don't do anythign illegal, I don't keep illegal fish, I fish with a license and I don't even drink so alcohol isn't an issue so I don't care who searches my gear. Invasion of privacy, I don't think so. Now if they want to come inspect my "private" home then I have issues. If they want to inspect me on public property then they have every right. Unfortunately a few idiots ruin it for the rest of use... and if checking everyone is the only way to find out who is doing the "illegal" stuff is to check me as well so be it. I've seen people keeping illegal flounder on buckroe pier and I've seen the police come up and down the pier from time to time. The pier is owned by the city and the city police can check your cooler if they want to. 
JB


----------



## spot tail hunter (Sep 27, 2007)

Just a couple of blues..nothing to speak of..smarty...but i will pack some week old menhaden in the cooler next time for his inspection...


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

I havent had any run ins with this guy, but have heard alot of things about him. I will GLADLY open my cooler to DMF people any day, because they are doing a hellava job out there and I wan't me children to be able to have fun and fish down the road. But the park ranger guys? If they see someone going 60mph on the beach, doing doughnuts, jumping mounds, acting a fool, have it & do what you need too...But when I'm on the beach with my wife, dragging my live mullet thru a slew? Ummmm, leave me alone


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

So I guess the question now is what is the best way to respond to not allow them to bully there way into someone else's business and still not having a pissed off ranger just following you around looking to cause trouble? Also what can the actually give you a ticket for? I would assume speeding or having an open container visible.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Man sounds like this ranger's got quite a few pissing contests ahead of him now. Thanks for all the info STH, I did not know those laws. I believe you probably just made his job ,"or at least what he thinks is his job", a whole lot tougher. Nice work STH. I say this only because he is using his authority to make other people's business his own when he should not be allowed to without probable cause, such as public intoxication within his jurisdiction.


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

This guy is totally off the wall. I have had several run ins with what I call the "Ranger from Hell" 

Last time I was at the Fort with my wife, he came up and checked my fishing licence, which I thought was strange as that is not his job. Of course we both had one and he went on his way, but not without making a thorough visual check of the truck and he found nothing.

So the next day, my wife and I and are back out at the Fort and we have 10x10 canopy up and a bait/catch cooler on the beach, a non alcoholic cooler under the canopy and a cooler with about 6-8 beers in the back of the truck with the tail gate up.

Along comes Ranger Rick and checks my license again and asks if he can check my bait/catch cooler and I said of course,,,,,but his Buddy BooBoo has now gone into the cooler in the truck and found the beer and he did so without asking me and my cooler in the truck was searched with no warrant.

He made be pour them out and did not fine me. Having said that, I have come up with a way to thwart them both.

When you get to the Fort, dig a hole in the sand the size of your beer cooler. Place the beer cooler in the hole and fill the sides with sand and cover the top with light sand cover. Place a chair on each side and cover the cooler with a beach towel. 

When you want a beer, pull the beach towel away, open the cooler and get your beer,:beer: then close it and cover it back with light sand and then the beach towel.

The sand will keep the beer amazingly cold and Ranger Rick will drive himself crazy trying to find the beer


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

KB Spot Chaser said:


> I say this only because he is using his authority to make other people's business his own when he should not be allowed to without probable cause, such as public intoxication within his jurisdiction.



Amen Justin!! 

Someone needs to report this guy with his superiors or atleast let the word out of his conduct on the beach:fishing:


----------



## spot tail hunter (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh dont worry bout that...I am in the process of talking to his boss and letting him know how this guy is violating everybody and being a d$&!. If you guys get mistreated on Freeman Park you just let me know...


----------



## Beach Mantenance (Jul 14, 2009)

If any one gets mistreated on freeman park it will be there own doing, those guys up there are easy going unless someone gets out of hand they just want everyone to have a good time and follow the rules while doing so, i dont belive that is to much to ask! As for the south end it sounds like barney needs to ease up before he gets himself in a bind with a rights violation which i hear pays pretty good, if and when the right toes gets stepped on.


----------

